# Air cannon test video



## charlie

Here is a quick test video of the air cannon that I am building. It needs a barrel, paint, and a switch installed - but it is getting there. This test was at 80psi. I used a $13 sprinkler valve and am happy with the results. There isn't a BOOM, but there is a loud WHOOSH and no honking.


----------



## thealmightyzenk

How'd you do it!? I'm really interested in the NO HONKING!!! My cannon sounds like a dying goose falling down a flight of stairs...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sound made the dog get up and leave the room


----------



## charlie

thealmightyzenk said:


> How'd you do it!? I'm really interested in the NO HONKING!!! My cannon sounds like a dying goose falling down a flight of stairs...


I'm not quite sure why it doesn't honk. I've tested it between 20-90psi at 5psi increments. My guess is that the honking is eliminated by either the valve that I used, or the power supply. I will create a build thread outlining all the parts with pictures once it is complete.

charlie


----------



## KStone

Looks and sounds great Charlie!


----------



## bourno

nice air blast


----------



## Denhaunt

charlie said:


> I'm not quite sure why it doesn't honk. I've tested it between 20-90psi at 5psi increments. My guess is that the honking is eliminated by either the valve that I used, or the power supply. I will create a build thread outlining all the parts with pictures once it is complete.
> 
> charlie


What brand valve did you use? This is on my project list this year and I've heard from several people to not go that route because of the infamous "honk". I would much prefer to be able to shoot down to the Depot to get all the parts and just get it done.

Looking forward to the how to.


----------



## kprimm

Good job on this, it is sure to startle everyone. Will be looking to see your plans when you post them.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have always wanted to build one of those.


----------



## charlie

Thanks guys. I've gotten a few message on youtube requesting more info as well. I am working on a tutorial with part numbers. Should be ready in a day or two.


----------



## charlie

Actually - I put off all my other chores and posted the information on my website and this thread : http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=474500


----------



## The Watcher

Charlie it is my under standing that the honk is because of the speed in which the Valve opens and closes. My cannon is like your, but I used a Toro 1 inch valve and 12 volt wallwart. It only honks when I don't have enough air pressure to it. I just used my small compressor for testing. The air tank on it, is smaller then the air tank on the air cannon. So at the end it gets a small honk. Was your tank full of water? Cause I know the air doesn't make the cloud.


----------



## charlie

The Watcher said:


> Charlie it is my under standing that the honk is because of the speed in which the Valve opens and closes. My cannon is like your, but I used a Toro 1 inch valve and 12 volt wallwart. It only honks when I don't have enough air pressure to it. I just used my small compressor for testing. The air tank on it, is smaller then the air tank on the air cannon. So at the end it gets a small honk. Was your tank full of water? Cause I know the air doesn't make the cloud.


Hm. Not sure. I originally got an 18v DC adapter by accident and the valve did not open quickly and the results were unsatisfactory. Now that I have a 24v a/c adapter it snaps open quickly and works great.

There was moisture in the tank from compressing the air - its been very humid here recently.


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks, that would make a lot sense. The extra voltage would speed the valve up. Was it a mutable voltage valve. 12, 18, 24. or did you just increase it to get better performance? Please under stand, I am just trying to understand the theory of it. I have used mutable voltage with motors , but never tried it with the valves.


----------



## HauntCast

I used a sprinkler valve and it honked like a flock of wounded geese. I found an ASCO valve on ebay for $30 that was perfect. Brent Ross recommended it, nuff said.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Perfect for my needs. I will be trying to get to this one this year!


----------



## Creep Cringle

What's the best thing to use for a trigger? Can I use a motion sensor?


----------



## RandalB

I used a momentary contact switch from Radio Shack for Manual control. A motion sensor would probably not work right unless it was connected to a controller. This thing is a big air hog (which is what makes it great!) and repeated triggers would quickly deplete the air tank(s). A remote controlled switch would work, but you'd have to be quick on the draw...

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## charlie

I used a momentary contact switch from minions web - but if I had to do it again I would make one from radio shack. Just wire that into the power source and sprinkler valve and you're good to go.


----------

